# Holding the leash



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I've been working footwork every chance I get and I'm definitely improving. I've been attending Show Ready Novice OB class, and a friend of mine has been giving me some instruction as well.

But when I add the dog, it all goes to pot. ESPECIALLY, for some reason, when the leash is in my left hand. (I'm currently using a 3' leather leash).

I tried holding it in my right hand and felt like I worked better with Marge, but I don't know if that's a good thing to do or not. Will the leash get in the way? Is it bad if I don't swing my right arm naturally (obviously can't if the leash is there)? Is it even allowed in AKC/UKC for me to hold the leash in that hand?


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

We're working on figuring out which hand feels best/works best, too! AKC states that you can hold the leash in either hand or in both hands, not sure about UKC. I tried both hands tonight, but I think I will likely settle on holding the leash in my left hand since I keep my left hand at my midsection when off leash it seems to be less of a change for Russia (who notices everything!).


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I find it more comfortable for me and more of a consistent picture to the dog if I hold the leash in my left hand and let my right hand move naturally. This for Novice Obedience and Rally Level 1.

That said I much prefer Open Obe and Rally Level 2 & 3...partially because they are all off leash. That thing is annoying lol.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

If you hold the leash in your left hand with minimal slack, theoretically there's LESS chance for the dog to come way out of heel position, even if the lead becomes tight.

If you opt to hold it in your right hand, the dog has MORE of a chance to come around in front of you, or to your right side, etc


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Shaina said:


> I find it more comfortable for me and more of a consistent picture to the dog if I hold the leash in my left hand and let my right hand move naturally. This for Novice Obedience and Rally Level 1.
> 
> That said I much prefer Open Obe *and Rally Level 2 & 3...partially because they are all off leash*. That thing is annoying lol.


I *hate* practicing on leash...


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Tried again today with leash in my left hand and did a bit better.. just gonna keep practicing. Want a U-CD!


----------

